

Best Place to Start a Small Tech Business - fleitz

With the passing of health care reform arguably, the landscape for starting a small biz has changed US-wide. (worldwide?) Given that many nations already have such policies where do you feel is the best place to start a small tech biz and why?
This is a microscopic question, possibly down to neighborhoods. If we are to have niche business we'll need to find the best niches to eek out our existance.
======
jlangenauer
The best place to start is where you are.

Unlike other businesses, tech businesses are rarely tied to a particular
place. They have no plant or buildings, except usually for servers, and their
customers usually come from all over the world. This means they're very easy
to move.

So start where you are. And if you need to move later on, it's no great
hassle.

------
_delirium
A copout answer, but "it depends". For some tech startups, especially those
hoping for funding, Silicon Valley with its strong networking/community/etc.
is probably ideal. But for others, especially self-funded ones, somewhere with
much cheaper living expenses might be a better tradeoff.

Depends on personal style also. Do you find it useful/necessary to get
inspiration and support from regular meatspace meetups with people with
similar interests, e.g. hanging out at a place like the Hacker Dojo? Or are
you more the sort of person who gets that sort of interaction from irc,
mailing lists, IM, forums, and so on, and doesn't much care about irl
meetings?

------
delano
Honest question: how does the passing of health care reform in the US relate
to the question about where to start a small tech business?

------
chegra84
Ignoring the bit about health care reform(I don't know anything about that).

1) Start with genius, this is a phrase used by Meredith Belbin in his advise
about selecting a team. So, I am basically saying go where you will find the
talent necessary to implement your start up.

2) Start in a place with lots of early adopters. That is, start where the
people are known to try new stuff and be seen as cool if they are at the
cutting edge with technology.

Just a few places: Boston, Silicon Valley, London... There will be other
places around the world with these characteristics.

------
shin_lao
You need the following:

\- proximity to universities - increases the probability to find talents and
people willing to spend money in IT services

\- proximity with airport and train hubs - increases the probability of having
customers (+ transport => \+ businesses)

\- high bandwidth Internet availability

I don't know what you are referring to regarding health care, but basically if
taxes and insurances spending break your profitability, you didn't have a real
business to start with.

Your number one spending will be salaries by a huge factor.

------
00joe
The title is a bit of a troll. I guess the idea is that now its too expensive
to start a new business in the US because of healthcare.

------
dnsworks
To quote Bill & Ted's Bogus Journey, "The best place to be is here, the best
time is now" <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHBwryfycvk>

